# Dixieland Saddle



## rockyrider227 (Jun 8, 2012)

About 3 weeks ago I ordered a custom Dixieland Saddle. It arrived yesterday and it's gorgeous! Top quality leather, made to fit my Rocky, supracor padded seat for my comfort. It was a little over $1200. So far, quality was well worth the cost. Can't wait to try it on Jazz and ride in it!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

so where are pictures?!!


----------



## rockyrider227 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Pics*

That's my Great Dane, he likes to photo bomb!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

